

Ask HN: Entrepreneur/Hackers meetup in the DC area? - sandipagr

Hello everyone,<p>I am recent engineering graduate and moved to DC area for work. I am greatly interested in meeting entrepreneurs and hackers in the area and was wondering if you guys knew about any meetup events or groups in the area that are active. I'd love to meet fellow HN readers in the area.
======
anactofgod
I could list a few that I attend, but the better/easier thing would be for you
to search meetup.com. It should provide you with a good starting point by
industry and/or tech topic.

The regional tech entrepreneurial organizations, like the Northern Virginia
Tech Council also maintain lists of resources.

Lastly, there are a few revenue-generating (Profitable?!?) startups that
provide services back to the local startup community by organizing and/or
making space available for events. The three that pop into mind first are
Affinity Labs, 1410Q, and iStrategyLabs.

------
skmurphy
There is an active Lean Startup Circle in DC, see <http://www.meetup.com/DC-
Lean-Startup-Circle/> (for a full list of LSC groups see
<http://leanstartup.pbworks.com/Meetups>

------
ohashi
could check out DC Startup Digest... I haven't lived in DC for a while but
planning to move back soon. I subscribed a while ago to get a feel for what's
going on.

~~~
sandipagr
Thanks, I just subscribed to it.

------
glork
You still have a chance to get in on startup weekend in mid-August!
<http://dc.startupweekend.org/>

------
mindcrime
<http://www.meetup.com/Hacker-News-NOVA-DC/>

------
tocomment
I second this. You might try hacdc if you like electronics.

~~~
sandipagr
Thanks for the response. I actually did electrical and computer engineering.
It'd be nice to at least network with people in electronics. I will definitely
look into it. Thanks again.

